# Osage and delrin open reed..



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Made this for a gentleman in AZ, osage orange barrel with white delrin toneboard setup.
Mark


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice work Lonehowl.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How hard would you rate Osage ?

Nice light wood.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Osage is pretty much right in the middle. Its a tough wood, and has a good clear, yet mellow sound. Not as hard as say, cocobolo or blackwood. Osage is one of my very favorite woods to work. Finding good osage gets harder and harder all the time as well.
Mark


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mark if you want some let me know. Every once in a while we cut them down. Mostly doing lot clearing. Took out 4 last summer.

Keep a bug in my ear also...I tend to forget, not intentionally but I do.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Ill take you up on that sometime, thank you!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok next time I cut one I will try to remember to set some aside. Do you want the heart, branch, burrels ?


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Anything with good straight grain would be awsome.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well then you do not want burrels . They are cool though very wild grains going every which way.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Burls are the awsome, Id take some for sure!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...I will try and find some.

Seems I had some walnut laying around in the garage.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lonehowl said:


> Burls are the awsome, Id take some for sure!


Do you stabilize them before turning?


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

You can, and they look awsome when done, and are much more stable to turn. You can have doferent colors injected into them as well, makes for some beautiful wood.
Mark


----------

